# HELP!!! Female betta got fins ripped during breeding!!



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Hi, I'm new here. 👋 One of our bettas got her fins ripped while we were trying to breed her. Can we do anything to help her? I'm not able to get any good pics of her right now because she's hiding a lot. Any help appreciated!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Clean water, good nutrition and maybe stress guard would help!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

MABetta said:


> Clean water, good nutrition and maybe stress guard would help!


Thank you! I will try that!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If this is the same female that is hiding and has a swollen belly after being left with a male you need to fill out this form:








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com





It would help to know how you conditioned them; how long they were left together and other things I believe MABetta, as a breeder, will know to ask.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

MABetta said:


> Clean water, good nutrition and maybe stress guard would help!


That’s what I did! Her fins were back after 2-3 weeks could take less or more time though depending on how severe the damage is

can you show a picture?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If this is the same female that is hiding and has a swollen belly after being left with a male you need to fill out this form:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, this is a different betta. That is why I posted different threads. 😊


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Betta craze said:


> That’s what I did! Her fins were back after 2-3 weeks could take less or more time though depending on how severe the damage is
> 
> can you show a picture?


I will upload one ASAP.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Here's the best one I could get.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

It’s hard to tell but as long as her only issue is the torn fins she will be perfectly fine, my girl had huge tears out of her fins probably more than yours


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Betta craze said:


> It’s hard to tell but as long as her only issue is the torn fins she will be perfectly fine, my girl had huge tears out of her fins probably more than yours


She is growing back her fins! She is active and eating! 😍


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Thats great, make sure to do daily water changes so it doesn't turn into fin rot. You can add some IALs or Rooibos tea for tannins to help with stress. They also have antibacterial properties and other stuff that can help her heal.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Thats great, make sure to do daily water changes so it doesn't turn into fin rot. You can add some IALs or Rooibos tea for tannins to help with stress. They also have antibacterial properties and other stuff that can help her heal.


Yes, I forgot that I didn’t use Indian almond leaves because they were so expensive but I’ve heard good things about them


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Betta craze said:


> Yes, I forgot that I didn’t use Indian almond leaves because they were so expensive but I’ve heard good things about them


You can always use rooibos tea too!


----------

